# Weatherproof housing for an RV Outlet and a breaker box for well pump, etc.



## HarryB (Oct 14, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can find some plans on how to build a box with room for a 35 amp and 50 amp outlet, 4 regular outlets and a breaker box with around 6 breaker switches. We have purchased a piece of property in a community in North Carolina that allows Class A and Class C RVs, but we have to "dress up" the outlets in some kind of weatherproof box that fits with the neighborhood (2 houses, so far).  So it has to be wooden and look presentable.  In about 2 or 3 years when we sell our house in the city, we will begin construction on a house.  So far, we have had the property cleared and next will be septic and then comes the well (in about 6 months) and then the electricity.  I have "googled" the topic, but cannot seem to find anything out there.  They have one on a site in the neighborhood and the next time that we are up there, we will look at that one a little closer, but in the meantime, I would like to see what I can find.
Thanks,
Harry    Charlotte, NC


----------

